# Problem med SVN och UTF-8

## MdaG

När jag uppdaterar mitt SVN-träd lokalt så får jag problem om det finns filer med svenska tecken att hämta.

 *Quote:*   

> $ svn update
> 
> svn: Can't convert string from 'UTF-8' to native encoding:
> 
> svn: MotorKort_Develop/testkod 14 bytte av or/testkod 14 bytte av k?\195?\182r riktning

 

Jag kör en GNOME-desktop med engelska som språkval. Det verkar fungera om jag byter till svenska, men eftersom jag föredrar engelska framför svenska när jag jobbar så hoppas jag att det går att fixa utan att byta språk på systemet...   :Confused: 

----------

## creideiki

Hur ser dina locale-inställningar ut? Pröva att köra "locale". Du vill att LC_CTYPE skall vara "sv_SE", för om den inte är det är inte ÅÄÖ tecken:  *man locale wrote:*   

> LC_CTYPE
> 
> Determine  the  locale for the interpretation of sequences of bytes of text data as characters (for example, single-byte as opposed  to multi-byte characters in arguments and input files).

  Det gör du nog enklast genom att lägga till raden 

```
LC_CTYPE=sv_SE
```

 i /etc/env.d/02locale och köra "env-update".

----------

## MdaG

Provade det, men det blir ingen skillnad...   :Confused: 

Även om jag ställer in UTF-8 i min gnome-terminal så fungerar det inte.

----------

